# XAMPP - Ubuntu ppc auf iBook G3 - Fehler



## OliverD (9. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe Ubuntu auf einem G3 iBook laufen und möchte nun PHP Seiten drauf schreiben. Dazu wollte ich mir XAMPP für Linux installieren.

Leider bricht der Startvorgang mit einer Fehlermeldung ab.

Konsolenausgabe.
/opt/lampp/lampp start
Starte XAMPP fuer Linux 1.4.13...
/bin/bash: error while loading shared libraries: /opt/lampp/lib/libncurses.so.5: ELF file data encoding not big-endian
/bin/bash: error while loading shared libraries: /opt/lampp/lib/libncurses.so.5: ELF file data encoding not big-endian
/bin/bash: error while loading shared libraries: /opt/lampp/lib/libncurses.so.5: ELF file data encoding not big-endian
/bin/bash: error while loading shared libraries: /opt/lampp/lib/libncurses.so.5: ELF file data encoding not big-endian
XAMPP fuer Linux gestartet.


Weiss einer eine Lösung für das Problem, oder eine andere Möglichkeit LAMP auf einem PPC laufen zu lassen?

Danke & Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. August 2006)

Bist Du sicher, dass Du die richtigen Binaries runtergeladen hast?
Im Zweifelsfall wuerde ich einfach die einzelnen Pakete installieren. Diese sollten entweder bei Ubuntu dabei sein oder aber auf den entsprechenden Websites zu finden sein.
Apache
PHP
MySQL
Falls Du dort keine passenden Binaries findest kannst Du dann ja auch immer noch den Source runterladen und selbst kompilieren.


----------



## RedWing (9. August 2006)

Hallo,

das Problem scheint mir eher bei der ncurses Bibliothek zu liegen...
Von der solltest du nämlich das Binary für den PPC und nicht für einen x86 oder einer 
anderen Little Endian Architektur installiert haben... 

Gruß,

RedWing


----------



## Dr Dau (10. August 2006)

Hallo!

Z.b. "libncurses5_5.5-1ubuntu3_powerpc.deb"?
Zu finden, wie alles andere rund um LAMP, auf der "Ubuntu Server Edition" CD.
Da die Server Edition und die Desktop Edition die gleiche Versionsnummer tragen, dürfte es vermutlich keine sonderlichen Probleme bereiten LAMP unter der Desktop Edition zum laufen zu bekommen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

